# FR: impératif / infinitif - pour des instructions, notamment dans une liste



## mingze13

Bonjour a tous:

Je dois choisir la forme des verbes pour notre progiciel, sur les boutons.
Imperatif? Infinitif?  Je n'ai pas acces aux progiciels francais.

Quelques web sites emploient l'imperatif, mais les autres emploient l'infinitif.
Et j'ai vue aussi les sites qui emploient tous les deux.

Est-ce qu'il y a une regle?  

Merci,
Anne

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Jean-Jacques

Bonsoir Anne,
A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de règle au sens propre, mais l'infinitif est préférable (_Quitter, Annuler_...).
L'impératif peut être utilisé dans certains cas, par exemple en cas de choix ou de consigne impérative(_Choisissez dans la liste suivante, Lisez les conditions contractuelles_). Mais en général, il s'agit de menus, de boîtes de dialogue, mais pas de boutons.
Enfin, les boutons peuvent contenir des noms plutôt que des verbes (e.g _Recherche de mises à jour_ plutôt que _Rechercher des mises à jour_).
Bien sûr, les questions sont formulées à le deuxième personne de l'indicatif pluriel (_Voulez-vous fermer la fenêtre? Etes-vous certain de vouloir quitter l'application?_ Etc...)
Hope this helps.
J-J


----------



## Quencher21

Hello Everyone,

I am a bit confused on the following :

When giving a command in French...how does the verb end???

Which of these is correct???

Évacuez immédiatement l'édifice?

OR

Évacuer immédiatement l'édifice?

I really do not understand what the difference is. Please Help.

Thank you.


----------



## Austin Pal

_"Évacuez immédiatement l'édifice?"_ is correct (Impératif tense) but it takes a "!" at the end of the sentence... _"Evacuer"_ would be used with _"in case of"_ : _"En cas d'incendie, évacuer l'édifice."_

Hope it helps...


----------



## Quencher21

Thank you Austin Pal.

So if I understand correctly...whenever a sentence starts with a verb it should be ''impératif'' because it is giving an order, therefore the verb should always end in EZ.

Thanks again.


----------



## Austin Pal

Well, not really, since you may find that kind of sentence : _"Evacuer l'édifice est la meilleure chose à faire."_ But if it does give an order, the "imperatif" tense will take 3 forms, depending on who's talking : 

Evacue !
Evacuez !
Evacuons !


----------



## Outsider

The normal way to give a command in French is with the imperative mood. Thus:

Évacuez immédiatement l'édifice. (--> vous)
Évacue immédiatement l'édifice. (--> tu)​However, as in other languages, the infinitive can also be used to give some impersonal commands:

Évacuer immédiatement l'édifice.
Ne pas fumer. (_No smoking._)​


----------



## ramaud

I agree with outsider!!
when you use the infinitive form, it's more like a list of things you say but not directly adderssed to someone as an order, for exemple in  a receipee
"prendre 4 oeufs, mélanger le sucre et ...." (c'est comme une procédure à suivre et non un ordre que l'on éxécute réellement!)

when you want to give an order to someone, use the imperative.


----------



## ray_chill_91

Help!!
I'm writing a speech about how to save the planet and Im having trouble with these imperative or infinitive commands. I've read all the information above but am still confused!
'Here are some simple and easy ways which can help reduce harmful gas emissions.
- Reduce, reuse and recycle! ...
- Use public transport! ....
- Save electricity! ...


Voici quelques façons simples et faciles qui peuvent aider à réduire les émissions des gaz nuisibles :
*- Réduire, Réutiliser* et* Recycler .....*
*- Prendre* le transport en commun ....
*- Conserver* l’électricité ....

Or should it be 'conserv*ez' *? I am so confused!

Merci en avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Both modes are possible. Infinitives are typically used for lists of *instructions* in user manuals, while imperatives are rather a list of *commands*. Infinitive are therefore more neutral, less personal, than imperatives as they are more perceived as mere suggestions than commands.

Infinitives → *If* you want to reduce harmful gas emissions, you *should* do X, Y and Z.

_Voici quelques moyens simples qui peuvent aider à réduire les émissions de gaz nuisibles :
- *réduire*, *réutiliser* et *recycler* ;
- *prendre* les transports en commun/les transports publics ;
- *économiser* l’électricité._

Imperatives → To reduce harmful gas emissions, *do* X, Y and Z.

_Voici quelques moyens simples qui peuvent aider à réduire les émissions de gaz nuisibles :
- *réduisez*, *réutilisez* et *recyclez* ;
- *prenez* les transports en commun/les transports publics ;
- *économisez* l’électricité._


----------



## Little Star

Hi there,

I'd be grateful if anyone can tell me the difference between these as imperative. I am afraid I dont have any clear context but I usually read in giving directions for example or in recipes that it is used in infinitive. Why isnt it used as Prenez? I dont know the reason.

Many thanks


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

I can't be better than la BDL. It is a way to soften the imperative.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
I think I have found a new way of explaining the difference :

If the person you are addressing is a "tu", you will use the 2nd person imperative :
"S'il pleut, prends *ton* parapluie".
If the person you are addressing is a "vous", you will use the "ez" imperative :
"S'il pleut, prenez *votre* parapluie".
If the person you are addressing is a "nous", you will use the "ons" imperative :
"S'il pleut, prenons *notre* parapluie".
Lastly, if the person you are addressing is a generic "on", you will use the infinitive :
"S'il pleut, prendre *son* parapluie".
(And the possessive adjective must be "son", because it is the possessive whose possessor is "on").
It is impossible to build an imperative in English with "one" as a subject, but you can give an idea of the meaning saying :
"If it is raining, one must take one's umbrella".


----------



## Montaigne

bloomiegirl is right, Prévert had chosen the style of a recipe which, in french, uses the infinitive most of the time.
The translation should be on that basis.


----------



## maricalama

Can I use the infinitive instead of the imperative when giving directions or writing a recipe in French? I'm a bit confused. Can anybody explane the difference if there is any. Which is correct?
Travercer rue X ou traversez rue X
Mijoter a feu doux ou mijotez a feu doux.
merci d'avance


----------



## baker589

I think for directions use the imperative.  I have seen the infinitive used in a recipe, but more often than not, it is in the imperative as well.

This is a recipe in a fairly typical style.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi, for impersonal instructions, the use of the infinitive is better.
The difference is that the imperative is a command to the "vous" or the "tu" forms, and the infinitive is a command to the "on" form. (Therefore, the infinitive is more impersonal)

In many cases, the choice between the two is up to you, but once you have chosen, you cannot change in the middle of your instructions list, because it would be very awkward.


----------



## Fred_C

Yes,
If you try to summarise the way that you can give commands in french, with the example of the verb "manger".
You cannot really give a command to the first person "je" form (a command to yourself), but you can give a command to the first person plural "nous" form : "mangeons".
You can give a command to the "tu" form, using the imperative : "Mange".
You can give a command to the "vous" form, using another form of the imperative : "Mangez".
You cannot give a command to the "il" or "elle" form, and you have to cheat using the subjunctive, but there is a way to give a command to the "on" form, using the infinitive : "Manger".

To make it clearer : "Mangez" is a synonym of "je veux que vous mangiez" (vous form) and "manger" is a synonym of "je veux qu'on mange" ("on" form).

(note : this "on" is never the "on" that casually means "nous". You must use "mangeons" for this case.)


----------



## café olé

Mais... c'est plutôt la forme "il faut" qui est cachée sous l'impératif, non? 

(Il faut) traverser le pont, (il faut) tourner à gauche....
(Il faut) mijoter à feu doux, (il faut) ajouter de la farine...


----------



## Fred_C

café olé said:


> c'est plutôt la forme "il faut" qui est cachée sous l'impératif _l'infinitif_


Vous pouvez l'expliquer comme vous voulez, bien sûr.
Du point de vue théorique, votre explication est peut-être meilleure
Mais je crois que l'explication avec "on" est plus efficace d'un point de vue purement pédagogique. (pour bien faire comprendre la différence à un anglophone, puis qu'en anglais, les formes impératives et infinitives sont identiques, et a fortiori à un hellénophone, puisqu'en grec, l'infinitif n'existe pas.)


----------



## janpol

les deux modes sont possibles, il faut seulement veiller à choisir la bonne consruction : faites-les cuire, les faire cuire


----------



## laura003

When giving instruction, for example, in a manuel, would you say for example:

Recopie les phrases en masculin 

OR

Recopiez les phrases en masculin

Thanks so much!


----------



## wildan1

Actually, instructions for school exercises in a French textbook* are often given using the infinitive:

_Recopier les phrases..._

(the same is true for recipe instructons : _battre les blancs d'oeufs en neige, mettre le plat au four_, etc.)

* FR _manuel _= EN _textbook_


----------



## geostan

_Recopiez_ is fine. Either form is commonly used, at least in English textbooks on French. But I would say _au masculin_ or _à la forme masculine._


----------



## wildan1

geostan said:


> _Recopiez_ is fine. Either form is commonly used, at least in English textbooks on French. But I would say _au masculin_ or _à la forme masculine._


 
I agree. 

_Recopie, Trouve la solution, Colorie, etc._ (familar imperative forms) might be seen in a young child's textbook or exercise book, but for an older student or adult audience, the more formal _recopiez_ would be used if the infinitive_ recopier_ were not.


----------



## Zuccherro

Hello

Im translating maths problems into french
but I'm not sure how should the questions be like
Do we use infinitive verbs or do we use the verb conjugated ( tu or vous?)
for example:

Simplifier/z l'expresson suivantes
Ajouter/z les exposants de x
Multiplier/z les nombres

J'utilise quelle forme exactement?


----------



## Oddmania

You can use both in French, but (although they sound the same) I think it would be more _correct_ to use infinitive verbs in school exercices.


----------



## SwissPete

I would use _simplifiez / ajoutez / multipliez_, but the main thing is to be consistent.


----------



## Skbest

1ère question de la première épreuve de mathématiques de l'Ecole Polytechnique, concours 2010 :

..... *Montrer* qu’il existe .......


----------



## JeanDeSponde

The infinitive form is more neutral indeed, and is the most common.
Now the _simplifiez_... is rather common as well, and you may also find _simplifie_ ("tutoiement") in books for young pupils.
The same can be found in recipes: _prenez /prendre 1kg de pommes de terre..._
There is no such thing as "correct" or "incorrect" here I think; the main point is what SwissPete said:


> ... but the main thing is to be consistent.


----------



## iosonolobo

Tout en considérant la façon de traduire l'interface utilisateur d'un logiciel, je suis tombé sur un choix entre l'utilisation de l'infinitif ou l'impératif. J'ai vu des exemples des deux choix, comme les suivants:

Avec l'infinitif
"Share" = "Partager", "Continue" = "Continuer", "Close" = "Fermer", "Open in Safari" = "Ouvrir sous Safari", "Cancel" = "Annuler"

Avec l'imperatif
"Share" = "Partage" (dans le même logiciel ! ),  "Search" = "Recherche", "Enter your message:" = "Tapez votre message:"

Pour les actions (comme cliquer sur un bouton) et les choix de l'utilisateur, j'ai vu de la plupart l'utilisation de l'infinitif. Mais, évidemment ce n'est pas l'habitude de tout le monde.

En tout cas, je suis un peu confus au sujet des pratiques de traduction de ces types de termes. Quelqu'un peut me donner leurs conseils sur la façon dont cela est géré en France ?


----------



## Danidan45

Bonjour,

En informatique, dans les menus on trouve le plus souvent l'infinitif, car ce sont des instructions simples et courtes. "enregistrer" "supprimer" 
c'est une forme neutre et impersonnelle qui peut s'adresser à tous les lecteurs. Pour des conseils plus longs comme dans les notices explicatives on retrouve souvent
l'impératif à la 2éme personne du pluriel " N'oubliez pas de débrancher l'appareil avant le démontage ... forme plus personnelle que: Debrancher avant de démonter.


----------



## Ashmada

What Danidan45 said is correct, I just wanted to add that, in your examples, the second "share/partage" and "search/recherche" are nouns, not verbs in the imperative.


----------



## timboleicester

I have all of the verbs used in my instruction manual changed to the "ez" form of the verb when giving instructions. There are literally 100s of them. My version of using the infinitive eg.  ajouter les..... has been marked as wrong and now the employers, who don't speak French at all, think I have done it wrong. I need back up.

veillez à ce que......    from veiller à ce que... and so on.

Please any help welcomed.


----------



## Donaldos

Who marked it wrong ?

It's just a matter of personal preference . Both the infinitive and the imperative are acceptable.


----------



## timboleicester

Evidently they sent away a test peice and it came back with all the infinitives changed to imperatives in big red print making it look terribly amateurish. Now i have to justify it to the poeple giving me the work and it now looks very defensive. 

Thanks you saved my sanity...


----------



## rossng

J'essaie d'écrire des fragments de code en français mais je ne sais pas comment nommer les fonctions/méthodes.

Voici quelques possibilités:
[CODE]int invoque (char arg) {
  ...
}[/CODE]
[CODE]int invoquez (char arg) {
  ...
}[/CODE]
[CODE]int invoquer (char arg) {
  ...
}[/CODE]


----------



## Maître Capello

For function names, the infinitive form would be the most common in French.


----------



## silverthreads

In an article that lists a number of ways to improve oneself, I'm translating a series of headings, each followed by an explanatory paragraph. The heading is an imperative, followed by a gerund in the explanatory paragraph. For example:

*1. Swim every day*

Swimming is good for you blah blah blah.


Would the headings in French also be imperatives? (Eg:* Baignez-vous chaque jour) *or would they be more appropriate presented as infinitives? (*Se baigner chaque jour). *I’m assuming that the appropriate translation for the gerund in the paragraph following is an infinitive (_Se baigner est bonne pour la santé) _but my reservation is that the repetition of the infinitive would make an article like this a little boring, so am hoping that the imperative is OK.

Is there a routine format for something like this?


----------



## Maître Capello

The imperative is definitely fine in French as well : _Nagez chaque jour._

P.S.: Note that _nager_ and _se baigner_ are different. See nager / se baigner.


----------



## OLN

Il s'agit apparemment d'un liste de moyens pour améliorer sa santé ou son bien-être. L'impératif semble discutable, à plus forte raison pour _nager tous les jours, _qui exige des conditions particulières : il faut avoir une piscine accessible toute l'année, ou habiter à proximité d'un bassin de natation, ou près d'une mer ou d'un plan d'eau dans une région où il ne fait jamais très froid. De plus, savoir nager n'est pas comme savoir se brosser les dents. 

Une recommandation à l'infinitif me semble plus adaptée qu'un ordre impératif (vous devez..., il faut que vous...).

Qu'est-ce qui précède la liste de verbes à l'impératif ? "If possible..." ?

Note :_ infinitif_ est bon (neutre, donc masculin) pour la santé


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> L'impératif semble discutable […]
> Une recommandation à l'infinitif me semble plus adaptée qu'un ordre impératif (vous devez..., il faut que vous...).


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Pour moi, tant l'impératif que l'infinitif sont possibles. Le choix entre l'un ou l'autre est plus une question de style qu'autre chose. En tout cas l'impératif ne me choquerait pas du tout, notamment dans le contexte suivant :

_Vous voulez rester en forme ? Mangez sainement. Nagez chaque jour._ Etc.


----------



## silverthreads

Merci pour les réponses qui sont très utile.

Le text qui précède la liste est: 'Voici quelques trucs qui peuvent vous aider à ............'
Je commence à croire que dans cette contexte *l'infinitif* serait plus adapté, mais pas forcément obligatoire. 
Je crois que je l'employerai et que je trouverai un autre moyen d'éviter la répetition dont j'ai parlé.

Merci à tous.


----------



## Maître Capello

Puisque ce sont des conseils adressés au lecteur (_quelques trucs qui peuvent *vous* aider_) et non une liste d'instructions impersonnelles, je préfère ici l'impératif. Mais l'infinitif est également possible.


----------



## silverthreads

Ah, oui, c'est une bonne observation; je n'avais pas vu ça.  Merci encore!


----------



## Rhimmer Dahl

When writing a set of instructions in French, you can use either the imperative or the infinitive, e.g., « Attacher les deux pieces. » or « Attachez les deux pieces. » My question is this: Does this go for all verbs, or are there verbs that can never be written as a command in the infinitive?


----------



## moustic

It works with all verbs as far as I know. Do you have any verbs in mind?


----------



## Rhimmer Dahl

The verb « être », for example. Would it be correct to write, « Etre prudent. »


----------



## moustic

Hmm... Personally, I wouldn't say that but something like: _Soyez prudent / Faites bien attention_.


----------



## Rhimmer Dahl

So, if the instructions, warnings, and/or recipes are written in the infinitive, you break that for just that sentence?

I would "say" it too but, in writing in the infinitive, I would be consistent throughout. I'm not saying I'm right. It's why I'm asking.


----------



## k@t

L’infinitif est possible, des exemples :



> • Écouter les consignes de mon moniteur,
> • *Être prudent* et attentif lors des déplacements sur la route,
> • Lever le doigt pour demander la parole ou quelque chose.
> 
> http://www.lissieu.fr/IMG/pdf/charteperiscolaire2017-2.pdf


(Graissé par moi.)


> 1.      Être ponctuel en arrivant en classe.
> 2.      Être propre.
> […]
> 2. Être respectueux avec les élèves.
> […]
> 6. Être juste et équitable envers les étudiants.
> 
> Les règles de base d’un bon comportement en classe


----------



## LaineyO

Salut,

Je tente de traduire le contenu d'un site web (actuellement en anglais) en français.  Je comprends pas exactement quand il faut utiliser l'infinitif des verbes et quand il vaut mieux utiliser l'impératif (en général, terminaison -ez) ; tous les deux se trouvent sur d'autres sites web en français.

Par exemple, il y a une partie du site web qui est intitulée "Build your own...(etc.)" avec un peu de texte au-dessous, commençant avec "Bring talent into your own platform...".  Est-ce qu'une traduction plus naturelle serait un titre comme "Créer vos propres..." suivi de quelque chose comme "Faites entrer de nouveaux talents à votre propre plateforme" - c'est-à-dire, avec un verbe à l'infinitif dans le titre et un verbe impératif pour le texte après ?

Quelque chose comme un formulaire à remplir, je comprends que ceci prend l'impératif, car le texte forme des instructions.  Mais quand est-ce que les déclarations publicitaires sur un site web commencent à être trop exigeant/autoritaire si elles sont toujours dites impérativement ?

Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## Yendred

Je ne crois pas que les déclarations publicitaires à l'impératif soient considérées comme trop exigeantes/autoritaires.
C'est tout à fait courant d'en rencontrer, et elles sont prises la plupart du temps comme une suggestion/un conseil/une incitation.

Pour traduire l'incitation personnelle (_build your own..._), l'impératif est à mon avis la meilleure solution et la plus naturelle :
_Créez vos propres..._

L'infinitif est bien plus impersonnel, et on dirait d'ailleurs en toute rigueur grammaticale :
_Créer *ses *propres..._

Voyez ces exemples :
https://www.abritel.fr/l/voyage*z*-en-toute-confiance/ (assurance voyage)
https://www.uber.com/global/fr/cities/valenca/ "_Commande*z* une course. Voyage*z*. Explore*z*._"


----------



## Julien-FR

Hi Lainey,

I also think the imperative form would be more appropriate for the text you mention, it seems to engage the reader directly.

When I translate websites, I mainly use the infinitive form for buttons/links' text. I also use it for sections' headings sometimes (but this is really on a case-by-case basis).


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Pour traduire l'incitation personnelle (_build your own..._), l'impératif est à mon avis la meilleure solution et la plus naturelle :
> _Créez vos propres..._
> 
> L'infinitif est bien plus impersonnel, et on dirait d'ailleurs en toute rigueur grammaticale :
> _Créer *ses *propres..._


 I fully agree with Yendred. With the possessive adjective in the second person, the imperative is needed.

Anyway, mere *descriptions* of actions or functionalities (e.g., labels of push buttons, items in a drop-down menu or a list of actions in a user manual) are typically in the *infinitive* as it is more neutral, while *suggestions* to the reader are better conjugated in the *imperative*.

In your context the imperative is therefore a lot more appropriate: _Crée*z* vos propres_…


----------



## lsf-lst

I do a lot of French copy for websites, flyers, social media posts etc. and I'm always confused about the call to action part. 
For example, in English, I might say "Visit our website!" or "Apply now!" 

In French would I use "visitez notre site" or "visiter notre site"? or "demandez maintenant" or "demander maintenant"?

When is the imperatif correct??


----------



## Maître Capello

As those are not a list of actions, the imperative makes a lot more sense.

_Visitez notre site !_ ​_Inscrivez-vous maintenant !_ ​


----------



## ambroise26

Bonjour à tous,
I'm trying to understand if in certain cases the imperative and infinitive are interchangeable. 
For example, a message tells me "your username is incorrect, try again". Would it be like this "votre mot de passe est incorrect, (réesayez ou réesayer)".
or maybe a button which says "Redeem voucher", would it be "Activez ce coupon" or "Activer ce coupon"?
I hope this query makes sense!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yendred

Imperative is the most common in this context


----------



## Garoubet

I agree, but it's not wrong to use the infinitive depending on the context. 
If you say *Votre*_ mot de passe est incorrect,_ it has to be _Reessaye_*z.*
If you say _mot de passe incorrect_, it could be both.


----------

